
Can you find a winning strategy for this iterated prisoner's dilemma? - skanderbm
https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/3255563/can-you-find-a-winning-strategy-for-this-iterated-prisoners-dilemma
======
Someone
\- Create multiple bots.

\- If necessary (it isn’t clear to me whether the API allows you to choose
your bot’s name) have those bots inform themselves of each other’s identity by
gossiping on themselves, specifying a secret number.

\- Only play against your own robots.

\- Either make them all cooperate all the time, or designate one winner that
betrays all the time.

\- Play a lot of games.

